# Smart reptiles



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

OK having read the intel replies I am wonmdering what would be a good "smart" reptile, as much as a king cobra wouyld be cool, they are venomous and can kill you, also crocs get too large so what would be your recommendation, especially from CK.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I think some details on what size enclosure you have available and what kind of animal you are looking for might help. This forum might as well be a Q&A for Croc is seems like.







I think most the threads either say "especially from CK" or replies that say "ask CK."


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I can get whatever enclosure I need... but first I want to see what my options for "smart herps" before I worry over an enclosure. It may turn out that all the smart ones are out of my reach.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

your requests are goofy- your asking us what you should buy? a smart reptile?? get a bearded dragon


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I'll share what Im in the process of aquiring. Im not sure as to how smart they are, but Croc reccomended them to me a while back as lizards that stay a manageable size (wont have to build them a room) and are pretty easy to care for. Eastern Water Dragons are similar to Asian Water Dragons you often see in petstores, except they are much less common in the hobby, and much less labor intensive. They dont have any high humidity requirements like the Green Asian Dragons, and they can survuve some pretty extreme temperatures. Heres a picture of an adult and a link to the breeder's site Im ordering them from....

http://agamainternational.com/pages/waterdragon.html


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that liz kicks ass!!!^


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> that liz kicks ass!!!^


Agreed. I am still deciding on getting just a male or going all out and getting a pair. They dont have highly specific temperature requirements, and its very likely I'll build a large area to keep them outside in the summer, so a pair might be really cool. I'll post some pics up when they come in probably later this week.

Anyways back to the topic...

I wouldnt base your reptile decisions on how smart it is, as you read in the other thread reptiles act mostly on instincts rather then intelligence. Find something that has the charictoristics you want, ie handibility, size, requirements, etc. Id say if your looking for something smart that will interact with you, go to the animal shelter and get a dog.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Trtue to what has been said but I have a weakness for snimals with intelligence and I realize that reptiles are not the smartest but I guess what I am looking for is the smartest I can get a hold of. Sweet pics BTW.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

worry about keeping your current animals healthy first. You just killed a turtle not long ago...and Chelonians are among some of the smart herps IMO....before you start thinking about keeping a huge collection..concentrate on what is before you currently....learn how to keep it , the rest will fall into place later.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I did not kill it but your right. The others are all doing well BTW.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If that came across rather harsh I apologize.

You understood what I was saying though. One step at a time my friend.
You will get where your going only by walking the entire path.

That sounded a little odd....









I enjoy your enthusiasm....your thought process and your desire to keep...it is the same type of fire and spark that ignites the fire we all have as keepers of animals...continue to learn, ask questions, read books, articles, etc....but make sure you are ready to add to your work load BEFORE you get there!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats so true. That why I always ask first I want to know what I am getting into LOL!







I do not want a large collection I am pretty much completeing it I am thinking of one or two more additions than I am done So I need to methodically plot out my moves.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Taking CrocKeepers post about reptile intelligence in mind, (and a great post it was) I think monitors are some of the "smartest" reptiles around that won't kill you. If you want something big get a V. albigularis. If you want to go a little smaller go with a V. dumerilli. Both are intelligent as far as reptiles go and aren't too small for handling or so large that housing them becomes a huge problem.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

RTB's and Retics are some of the smartest snakes it seems. Only bad thing is they get pretty big, but theres a super dwarf form of retics and a couple different boas stay under 6'.


----------

